# UFTA/BDC at Stull Preserve results



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Results from the dual sanctioned pointing and Flushing events at Stull Preserve in New Carlisle last weekend. FYI

Pointers
Mike Sanford and his pointer Jake dominated the Open competition, winning both events. Paired a 171 and a 170 and then a 175 with a 4 shot 150. Nice to see it all fall together for them. Mary Beth Hall took a second and a third with her Weim Cooper so gained some points towards a CH. Mark Little's son Jake took a second with their Am dog Oakley and I scratched a third with Scout.

Mark and Jake weren't done and managed a first and a third for Oakly and a first for Molly in the Amateur Division runs. Eddie Shuck got a second for Rock and a third for his brother Toby. Mike Fay from NJ managed a second with his GSP Casey.

Flushers
Matt Behe and Amber came, saw and conquered Sunday afternoon. They put together a pair of 3 minute runs to dominate. Matt Shimmel and Maggie won in the morning, took second in the afternoon with Greg Tuthill and his little Cocker Buddy taking third in the morning runs. Matt Shimmel took second in the morning with his older lab Halle and Mike Fay placed third in the afternoon running a Flusher for the first time with the senior Behe's Boykin.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)




----------

